# Soundstream SS12R 12" Reference Subwoofers (pair)



## baryp (Dec 31, 2011)

Another of my auctions.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160733117497?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you have the specs on these subs?


----------



## baryp (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes. I can PM a spec sheet to you later this morning.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Here is a link to the owners manual:

http://www.soundstream.com/manuals/sbw/SS81012R.pdf


----------



## baryp (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Skewl!!!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

No problem! I had a set of the original SS-12s and they were awesome. These are not changed much from the original. Nicknamed the velvet hammer. I have my eyes open for a set of SS-10s. They do require a larger box than many of todays subs. GLWS!


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Old Skewl said:


> No problem! I had a set of the original SS-12s and they were awesome. These are not changed much from the original. Nicknamed the velvet hammer. I have my eyes open for a set of SS-10s. They do require a larger box than many of todays subs. GLWS!


Many of todays subs need a box larger than the manufacturer claims. Small boxes are what everyone wants so manufacturers skew the data to reflect that.


----------



## awboat (Jun 18, 2007)

Old Skewl said:


> No problem! I had a set of the original SS-12s and they were awesome. These are not changed much from the original. Nicknamed the velvet hammer. I have my eyes open for a set of SS-10s. They do require a larger box than many of todays subs. GLWS!



The Velvet Hammer, I loved the ones I had. 2 12's in the CRX. Awesome smooth sound. I got a pair of the Exacts and didn't like them as much.


----------



## baryp (Dec 31, 2011)

Reason I'm selling is that I'm moving to my other precious set of subs. A set of Phase Linear Aliante 12 LTD. Bought them in 1998 when I visited Recoton's headquarters, sat in my storage aging like fine Cabernet until last month. Had to pull them apart to replace the ferrofluid, but aside from that they are pristine.

Same for the SS12's. If I had the trunk space I'd never sell them. And you can't keep everything forever hoping for the right car to come along. So away they must go, never having a single watt through 'em!


----------



## baryp (Dec 31, 2011)

SOLD
SOLD
SOLD


----------

